# Hypnotherapy



## MissSA (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe I may have already asked a question about hypnotherapy. Anyway, can hypnotherapy cure SA after one treatment? After you become hypnotized what happens? Does the hypnotherapist just tell you that you're going to wake up and not be free of your anxieties and fears? Is that how it works? Which is more effective and works quicker hypnotherapy or CBT?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

MissSA said:


> I believe I may have already asked a question about hypnotherapy. Anyway, can hypnotherapy cure SA after one treatment? After you become hypnotized what happens? Does the hypnotherapist just tell you that you're going to wake up and not be free of your anxieties and fears? Is that how it works? Which is more effective and works quicker hypnotherapy or CBT?


when you have social anxiety what is happening is your mind isperceiving the social event , throuhg its beleifs and memories, in such a way that the event triggers fear inside of you

those beleifs and memories are unconcnious so what the hypnotherapist will do is fix those beleifs and memories at an unconcious level.

after that you will find that the social event does not trigger anxiety in you anymore. but this doesnt mean that you have completely changed. this is jut the beginning . what it has done is basically get you to neutral.

youve been behaving in a socially anxious way for years so yuve developed some solid habits. youve been avoiding places , and people, not talking etc..... and now youve got to change all of those things step by step and it can take a long time

every step is gonna be hard and uncomfrtable becasue that is what change is all about. youve got to change your behaviour.

after a hypnothrapy session listening to a hypnosis cd for 3 weeks can help you develop new habits and a new self image, and then listening to thinkrightnow after that can help you develop new beleifs

hypnosis works like :

1)get rid of the old fear response by having hypnosis sessions with a therapist
2)change your behvaiour and habits and develop new beleifs and self image by listening to self help cds everyday

i think cbt and hypnosis should be combined. cbt works conciously . you conciously change your thoughts and carry out experiments etc.... hypnosis works on an unconcious level.

hypnosis is more effective and works a lot quicker cos its going direcly to the root of the problem. its like an alchoholic, there habit is unconcious. its no use telling them to coniously use will power to stop drinking. its pointless cos the unconcious habit will win the battle over will power every time .

for an alchoholic to stop they need to deal with the unconcious habit. thats not to say thats all they have to do though. changing at the uncncious level is essential but so too is making a concious effort to change. the 2 need to be combied just like cbt and hypnosis need to be combined

*changing conciously is too hard

*changing unconciouly is not enough cos if it was it would be too easy , and no one in the world would have any kind of problem cos fixing it would be simple

*changing both conciously and unconciously is what is always required


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think we are the wrong type of people to benefit from hypnosis and have never heard of a SA sufferer helped by it, but try it as long as its not too expensive

a psych once tried to hypnotise me giving me a post hypnotic thing to use but it wasnt effective as I was having a panic attack at the time which he wasnt aware of


----------

